# Parawave Rapid



## Pier (Oct 18, 2022)

This is a synth I've been eyeing for some time now.

There's isn't a lot of content out there. This is one of the more recent overview videos:



Aaaand @doctoremmet seems to love it


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 18, 2022)

I do. This is the best sounding no-frills no-BS easy-to-program workhorse synth out there. Layers based. Great routings. Great sounding effects.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 18, 2022)

I actually find it very vanilla sounding, which may be to some people's taste and work in some projects too... Its been a while since they have updated it, supposedly they been working hard on the next update.. it is very cpu efficient though.

rsp


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 18, 2022)

Good to go through this video review and learn ! OTH _ $179. needs some more time and comparisons before adding . Great to have full Demo and User Guide ! 
THX.


----------



## zvenx (Oct 18, 2022)

Oh and though this doesn't matter to me it may to others, you can't resell it.
It's also a pita to import your own samples and wavetables into it... though they are supposedly on working on that..
rsp


----------



## Pier (Oct 18, 2022)

zvenx said:


> you can't resell it


Oh yeah forgot to mention that.

It's actually the main reason I haven't decided to buy it yet. You could say I'm a bit... mercurial.


----------



## Paul_xyz (Oct 18, 2022)

I plan on buying this in their black friday sale (assuming they do that as per previous years with 45% off)

I really liked the demo, gave me vibes of using waldorf quantum/iridium hardware synths - moreso than the likes of pigments, falcon or phaseplant.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Oct 18, 2022)

zvenx said:


> I actually find it very vanilla sounding, which may be to some people's taste and work in some projects too... Its been a while since they have updated it, supposedly they been working hard on the next update.. it is very cpu efficient though.
> 
> rsp


I dont know how often I installed the demo over the years, in the end: exactly this.

The general "workstation" idea with the way they layer presets/sounds is nice, but the sound in the end.....

If I need something like this (which is not often the case I have to admit, Kontakt and Unify multis really do it in most of the cases) I still prefer Tone2 Electra (just updated to VST3).


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 18, 2022)

Paul_xyz said:


> I plan on buying this in their black friday sale (assuming they do that as per previous years with 45% off)
> 
> I really liked the demo, gave me vibes of using waldorf quantum/iridium hardware synths - moreso than the likes of pigments, falcon or phaseplant.


I prefer Rapid to Avenger or PP.


----------



## macmac (Oct 18, 2022)

zvenx said:


> Oh and though this doesn't matter to me it may to others, you can't resell it.


Yes, however it has free updates for life, so there’s that.


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 18, 2022)

Paul_xyz said:


> gave me vibes of using waldorf quantum/iridium hardware synths



I haven't used the Quantum but, within each layer on Rapid, the voice architecture is pretty similar to the Blofeld/Largo: three wavetable oscillators with PM available across them, though without the gain-staging distortion that's in the Waldorf. So it's a naturally cleaner sound.

You get a lot more layers than most synths with a fairly long list of per-layer effects, which is the synth's main claim to fame. And you have a lot of modulation targets. And samples, with some handy modification effects like chaos phase and granular.

You've got a bunch of different filters, and the multi peak and bandpass can do acidy sounds pretty well in a different way to the actual acid filter (which is on similar lines to the one in Spire).

So, there's quite a lot of power under the hood that isn't immediately obvious.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 18, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I prefer Rapid to Avenger or PP.


PP _ is that Pier Preferred ???


----------



## Paul_xyz (Oct 18, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> I haven't used the Quantum but, within each layer on Rapid, the voice architecture is pretty similar to the Blofeld/Largo: three wavetable oscillators with PM available across them, though without the gain-staging distortion that's in the Waldorf. So it's a naturally cleaner sound.
> 
> You get a lot more layers than most synths with a fairly long list of per-layer effects, which is the synth's main claim to fame. And you have a lot of modulation targets. And samples, with some handy modification effects like chaos phase and granular.
> 
> ...


yeah, that's what drew me to it. I have a silly amount of time spent with the quantum/iridium synth engine under my belt and it just struck a chord with me for how much synthesis is there in Rapid with the va, multisamples, granular, wavetable-to-wavetable phase modulation, pre/post filter insert effect that reminds me of the quantum "digital former" etc, and all in a nice to use GUI.


----------



## Pier (Oct 18, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> I prefer Rapid to Avenger or PP.


Why tho


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 18, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> PP _ is that Pier Preferred ???





​


----------



## Pier (Oct 18, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> PP _ is that Pier Preferred ???


I will admit that as much as I love the modulation system and the sheer flexibility, I've grown a bit unsatisfied with PhasePlant.

I've mentioned this before but I think KiloHearts have a really good thing going on although they need to invest more into DSP research/knowledge. Or maybe outsource that to another company. Vengeance are doing that with Avenger. The analog filters and the reverbs are not coded by them.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 18, 2022)

Pier said:


> I will admit that as much as I love the modulation system and the sheer flexibility, I've grown a bit unsatisfied with PhasePlant.
> 
> I've mentioned this before but I think KiloHearts have a really good thing going on but they need to invest more into DSP research/knowledge or maybe outsource that to another company. Vengeance are doing that with Avenger. The analog filters and the reverbs are not coded by them.


Boost here for Rapid, having somehow dissipated GAS for PP. Will now do Demo and routine shallow dive, with Preset run-through. 👍🏻


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 19, 2022)

If they do a BF sale I am immediately in: great synth but a tad too expensive for someone with 236 plugins (yes: one of the plugs counted all others, because it is a plugarranger/combiner: I really have 236 omg

Who cried "GAS" there??? Come out! COME OUT I SAY!!


----------



## Pier (Oct 19, 2022)

Are there any cinematic sound designers making presets for Rapid?


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 19, 2022)

Pier said:


> Why tho


Rapid's oscillators and FX are far better IMO. Of course Neuro Bass heads love PP primarily for making useless noises as evidenced by wanking influencer vids.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 19, 2022)

Pier said:


> Are there any cinematic sound designers making presets for Rapid?


Not that I'm aware of. That's where you come in.


----------



## Pier (Oct 19, 2022)

Alchemedia said:


> Rapid's oscillators and FX are far better IMO. Of course Neuro Bass heads love PP primarily for making useless noises as evidenced by wanking influencer vids.


I agree about the influencers 😂

But I was asking mainly about the comparison with Avenger.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 19, 2022)

Main 'influencer' here is _Paige Spiranac_, and she never makes 'useless noises' !!! 😍


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 19, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Main 'influencer' here is _Paige Spiranac_, and she never makes 'useless noises' !!! 😍











Paige Spiranac reveals secret to Instagram success: ‘Golf and boobs’


The golf influencer boasts more thatn three million followers on Instagram.




nypost.com


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 19, 2022)

@sostenuto Those aren't the kind of _oscillators_ I was referring to.


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 19, 2022)

With V2, Avenger may rise again. Rapid has my focus at the moment.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 19, 2022)

I quite like it and have had it a few years now and still use it.i find it sits well in a track, extremely flexible (layers , routing) and decent workflow…I find it complements Avenger nicely.
They have a ‘cinematic’ expansion for it that i quite like..It IS due an update come to think of it (but in their defense they HAVE updated it several times in the years i’ve owned it)


----------



## Pier (Oct 19, 2022)

I've been playing with the demo and Rapid sounds great.

It has a futuristic _je ne sais quoi_ that I loved. Fantastic oscillators and effects.

The UI is also good. Great performance, the right amount of animations, scalable, looks good, super easy to use.

Double click works for resetting values as it should be 

It's a bit simplistic on the features though. No side chain modulation. No shared modulation between layers. The single filter per layer seems limiting too.

Also Parawave haven't released any new features in almost two years now. Is Rapid "done" now? Are they're working on a big Rapid update or maybe on another product?


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 19, 2022)

Pier said:


> I've been playing with the demo and Rapid sounds great.
> 
> It has a futuristic _je ne sais quoi_ that I loved. Fantastic oscillators and effects.
> 
> ...


Helpful perspectives on your part. Have Demo, and will treat accordingly. Shame that solid efforts have not resulted in enough acceptance to fund ongoing improvements. 😞

Have long awaited news hinting at Zebra 3 progress. 
Falcon 2.8 is stirring interest _ often weighing complexity / learning effort / cost, against likely benefits. 
THX for update(s)


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 19, 2022)

Pier said:


> The single filter per layer seems limiting too.



IIRC there is a second filter you can choose on the insert effect - not a big choice, more Roland-style “high pass to clean up the low pass”


----------



## richmwhitfield (Oct 20, 2022)

There are a couple of filters on each layer - granted one is more limited than the other. If you look in the Insert section






Also you can route layers to other layers giving you access to way more than just those filters. Use the Send 'effect'






Then use the Filter effect on the layer sent to


----------



## richmwhitfield (Oct 20, 2022)

I should add that I have a preset pack for Rapid. Debatable whether it's cinematic or not, but there is a walkthrough video of all the presets included - https://www.resonatesounddesign.com/chiasa

Use code SCARY50 for 50% off


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 20, 2022)

I have have that preset pack (chiasa) i can attest to its awesomeness 👍🏻👏


----------



## MLaudio (Oct 21, 2022)

Rapid all the way, i like working in it quite a bit more than PP. And Im a big fan of KHS, particularly with SnapHeap & Multipass. 

Rapid has the similar 8 layer system to Dune which i like and the layout I find really easy to look at and follow. PP on the other hand gets busy quick and i find myself having to strain more when moving around it. The effects in Rapid are also very good, up there with Dune in quality. 

There should be an update coming any month according to one of the Rapid devs. He posted this on the Rapid facebook group not too long ago "There will be an update in the next months. It's a bigger one adding advanced routing features. A mapping curve for example. There will also be new extensions." It will be getting customizable MSEG's which i felt like was the only real thing missing. The sequencers get you close but not quite there. 

For cinematic, I think Rapid would be a really good choice.


----------



## Alchemedia (Oct 22, 2022)

@Pier 





Terms & Conditions







parawave-audio.com




"The customer is not allowed to share, sell, rent, lease, transfer, license, outsource or otherwise distribute the purchased product or any part thereof or make the product available to any third party."


----------



## Pier (Oct 22, 2022)

MLaudio said:


> There should be an update coming any month according to one of the Rapid devs. He posted this on the Rapid facebook group not too long ago "There will be an update in the next months. It's a bigger one adding advanced routing features. A mapping curve for example. There will also be new extensions." It will be getting customizable MSEG's which i felt like was the only real thing missing. The sequencers get you close but not quite there.


Very exciting!



Alchemedia said:


> @Pier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know. I would have already bought it if it wasn't for that.


----------



## GainStaging (Oct 22, 2022)

This is a good synth. I have it too. It's NFR, so you can't sell it at all.

the UI is really nice, much better than Avenger.

Things I dislike: filter options are limited. Can't modulate "depth/amount" of modulation with other modulators. (you can modulate "level" of modulators, but that's not exactly the same)

Also, if I can only buy either Rapid or Avenger, I'd probably still buy Avenger first. The development for Rapid is slooooooow. And I already know your equipment can support using Avenger comfortably. Rapid uses a lot of RAM too, maybe less than Avenger but still more than other synths.

I would only get Rapid over Avenger if I like the cross modulation options. Otherwise, there isn't much else that Rapid offers over Avenger. Avenger is just so much more versatile and capable (except for cross modulation), while using similar system resources as Rapid.


----------



## MLaudio (Oct 22, 2022)

GainStaging said:


> Can't modulate "depth/amount" of modulation with other modulators. (you can modulate "level" of modulators, but that's not exactly the same)


Agree on this, this is one thing i like a lot in Dune 3. Hopefully this is one of the things to be added in the soon update (since its focused around modulation and routing). Ill also add that you can't modulate the master section or macros, which i think would be a nice addition.

My experience with CPU is a bit the opposite. Compared to things like Phase Plant and Pigments, Rapid generally doesn't break a sweat for me and i can push it pretty hard. PP and especially Pigments buckle for me after not a lot (so much so that i never use Pigments). Not as efficient as Dune 3 (i dont think anything is), but it's also a lot more visual.

I definitely don't need another synth lol, but ill have to demo Avenger sometime .


----------



## Pier (Oct 22, 2022)

GainStaging said:


> Avenger is just so much more versatile and capable (except for cross modulation)


What do you mean? Modulating the matrix itself? Yeah that's possible with Avenger.


----------



## GainStaging (Oct 22, 2022)

Pier said:


> What do you mean? Modulating the matrix itself? Yeah that's possible with Avenger.


Let's say LFO 1 modulates OSC 1 Vol. *Depth of modulation* is 5 bipolar for modulating OSC 1 Vol.

I cannot modulate this depth with for example, velocity, or really anything else.

You do get a "level" knob on the LFO itself. But, if you are modulating multiple parameters with LFO 1, changing LFO 1's level will affect modulation depth for all the parameters LFO 1 modulates.


----------



## Pier (Oct 22, 2022)

GainStaging said:


> Let's say LFO 1 modulates OSC 1 Vol. *Depth of modulation* is 5 bipolar for modulating OSC 1 Vol.
> 
> I cannot modulate this depth with for example, velocity, or really anything else.
> 
> You do get a "level" knob on the LFO itself. But, if you are modulating multiple parameters with LFO 1, changing LFO 1's level will affect modulation depth for all the parameters LFO 1 modulates.


You can, unless I'm misunderstanding.

Drag the mod line onto the mod matrix itself. Here I'm dragging the modwheel to control the LFO depth on the filter cutoff.






It doesn't work like in U-He synths though if that's what you're expecting.

In Avenger, the sidechain mod is added to the current depth value. Whereas in U-He and other synths the depth is multiplied by a ratio from the sidechain mod.


----------



## GainStaging (Oct 22, 2022)

Pier said:


> You can, unless I'm misunderstanding.
> 
> Drag the mod line onto the mod matrix itself. Here I'm dragging the modwheel to control the LFO depth on the filter cutoff.
> 
> ...


I'm talking about Rapid.

I was talking about 2 things I don't like about Rapid: limited filter options, and the modulation depth issue


----------



## MLaudio (Oct 22, 2022)

One thing to keep in mind is that Rapid includes bus routing (can't think of another synth that does it to this extent), so you can create effect sends, a sub mix, etc.

I always keep layer 8 as a sub mix that i can put global effects on, be it more filters, effects, etc. Layer 7 is for Reverb.

As you can see in the video i have 3 layers that are each being sent to the Reverb (layer 7). Then all are routed through a final sub mix, which i can add another filter (on top of the dedicated 2 for each layer, 3 if you include the filter in the EQ), or any other effects i want.


----------



## gum (Oct 23, 2022)

I have been using it for a long time since it was first released.
This was the best at the time.
It's still CPU friendly, a fuller synthesis scheme, good multi-effects and layers can accomplish a lot quickly, and it's probably easier to use than Omnisphere or Falcon.

And I am also a shameless EDM porn kid, so I don't really recommend it from that perspective.
The EDM sound features are made with multi-filters, MSEG, multi-effects and OTT 3-band comps (ableton clone).
Rapid does not have enough multifilters.
It has always lacked a simple octave shift.
It takes a lot of steps to achieve the same sound as Serum.
Now the free Vital can achieve the Serum sound more easily and quickly.

Rapid reminds me of my favorite band that didn't sell well...
I feel the only way left is to enhance the cinematic sound.


----------



## MLaudio (Oct 26, 2022)

Figured id post this up for those interested. A preview of patches i have made for Rapid. This focuses on the chiller side and how well this great synth does that. Excuse my random playing and occasional audio glitch (quicktime sometimes does that for me when capturing audio / video).

I plan to share these with the community once complete. Just a little more to finish


----------



## Pier (Oct 27, 2022)

I've been playing a bit more with Rapid and I'm liking it more. The included presets in the demo do not do it justice though.

I'm super curious to know what the next batch of features will bring


----------



## MLaudio (Oct 28, 2022)

Just wanted to show you guys how cool the resynthesis is in Rapid. This is a basic vocal demo from 2014 that was recorded directly into a macbook mic. This may come off as basic to some, but of all the synth's i own, nothing is as flexible as this. Easy to turn into a great key or lush pad.


----------



## lychee (Oct 29, 2022)

MLaudio said:


> Just wanted to show you guys how cool the resynthesis is in Rapid. This is a basic vocal demo from 2014 that was recorded directly into a macbook mic. This may come off as basic to some, but of all the synth's i own, nothing is as flexible as this. Easy to turn into a great key or lush pad.



It's a shame, this specific part of the program interests me and I would have been curious to see what you have to say about the resynthesis, but I don't know what's the problem with your videos but none of them work for me .


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 29, 2022)

I just could watch it ? Mysterious...


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 29, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> I just could watch it ? Mysterious...


Sid, which browser did you use? I can't watch it on Chrome. Only in Firefox.

WORKAROUND:

1- Click on the little icon on the top right. this will open the file in GoogleDrive.






2- Click the DOWNLOAD icon in GoogleDrive and download the file on your computer and you'll be able to watch it.






Hope this helps for now!

Andre

-------------------
VIC Tech support
-------------------


----------



## Sid Francis (Oct 29, 2022)

Works flawlessly in Firefox and Opera, each with latest build


----------



## gamma-ut (Oct 29, 2022)

The Google Drive video plays in Chrome (OS X) for me. Possibly a content blocker in action? Sometimes Chrome itself fails silently if it doesn't like the target of a download link.


----------



## MLaudio (Oct 29, 2022)

Here it is directly attached for those having issues with the drive link. 

View attachment Rapid Resynth.mp4


----------



## Pier (Oct 29, 2022)

Anyone knows if the resynthesis thing works like in Alchemy?


----------



## elucid (Oct 29, 2022)

I've been playing with the two of them this afternoon and they are not the same. I only have the Rapid demo but it lets you use the resynthesis part.

Alchemy has a full sample editor with a spectral view. Resynthesis in Alchemy terms means editing the spectrum with brush and erase tools, à la Iris (cf. ).

With Rapid you import a sample using its resynthesis mode and you get a nicely looped and probably playable sound straightaway that is a kind of summary of the sample's spectrum. It seems to be a one-trick pony but it's a really good trick.

I don't think you can do what Rapid does using Alchemy (I'd love to be wrong about this though) but nor do you get Alchemy's powerful set of sample tools.

I guess you need both!


----------



## MLaudio (Nov 21, 2022)

Just a heads up. Rapid got an update yesterday, main thing being that VST3 support was added. They mentioned the big next update is coming soon. They added some cool graphical elements that gives the GUI some life which i think looks really cool. A glow type effect. Check it out. And here is a list of what was added.

View attachment RapidUpdate 1.mp4

1.8.6 - 20. November 2022​NEWEST​*Additions:*

VST3 Support.
Preset Browser: Right arrow key loads the currently selected preset.
Routing: Insert/Remove Routing Entries.
OpenGL Capability Test, to get information about the used graphics driver, in case of problems with GPU Renderer mode.
*Changes:*

Removed framerate options. This is now adaptive.
Lastly saved or loaded preset locations are now memorized seperately.
Moved the macro +Route drag icon to the right of the knob to avoid overlap.
Changed preset information and MIDI import dialogs to internally managed dialogs.
Preset browser information is only shown when hovering over entries and holding ctrl or command key.
*Fixes:*

Tooltips setting was not saved.
Presets with # character in their name couldn't be marked as favorite.
Reduced OpenGL surface slowdown in DAWs that couldn't handle multiple open accelerated UI instances at the same time.
Improved Glitch time jump declick.
Adjusted sample accuracy of Glitch sequences for high PPQ values.
Improved smoothing for Multiband Saturator gain modulatiom.
Routing selection behavior on load, resize and reopen.
Don't grab keyboard focus on layer button label click.
Various DAW compatibility additions.
*Visual:*

Dynamic colour tint for editor windows and source browser theme.
HDR bloom effect added. Normal and Fancy mode.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 21, 2022)

Someone had asked that they would like to know what is coming next.
This link always updates..






Feature Roadmap







parawave-audio.com





rsp


----------



## Pier (Nov 21, 2022)

zvenx said:


> Someone had asked that they would like to know what is coming next.
> This link always updates..
> 
> 
> ...


"Planned for Rapid 1.9 is an enhanced 'Routing Nodes' editor with modular sub-processors."

"Via modulation operator"

Rawrrr


----------



## ControlCentral (Dec 31, 2022)

I've been stalking Rapid for some time and will probably finally take the plunge this year.
No promises! -- but what finally sold me on it was the granular update. There is a sound design granular footsteps patch that really got me thinking about granular SD workflow. I understand the "vanilla sound" perception but I have no other soft synths that have quite the same, to me, fresh sounding ReFX Nexus vibe. TBH I probably wouldn't have considered it but for the Granular addition. Other synths and samplers do granular but there is something about the 'cleanness' of the sound of Rapids implementation that brings to mind the non-aliasing wavetables of Serum.
I too have been concerned about the abandonware aspect which has given me enough pause in the past to dissuade me, as a Zebra owner it would be churlish for me to dunk on Parawave which seems like a one man shop. Just as long as we can feel a pulse!


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 31, 2022)

Just to tell: Finally (and for the first time I see it) Rapid is on 50% sale !! So they finally got me 

Edit: wanted to be cautious and downloaded the demo. Started install, windows defender warning, ignored and continued, error message of the installer "access denied" and: DOWNLOADED DEMO INSTALLER AUTOMATICALLY DELETED ??? Never saw something like this before...


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 31, 2022)

Only seeing 30% 'indicated' here .... ~ $96. (tax incl) ? 50% would likely push me off fence. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Pier (Dec 31, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Only seeing 30% 'indicated' here .... ~ $96. (tax incl) ? 50% would likely push me off fence.


Parawave do this weird thing of forcing everyone to pay the EU VAT tax, even if they are non EU customers. I don't know how legal this is.

Also don't forget they only sell NFR licenses.


----------



## Paul_xyz (Dec 31, 2022)

That is 50% -it's €90 vs normally being €179.99

There is also an ad banner for 30% off extensions - maybe you're confusing with that?


----------



## sostenuto (Dec 31, 2022)

Likely. Did not know normal Eur 179,99. THX ! ✌🏻


----------



## method1 (Dec 31, 2022)

Strangely, I've never been able to connect to their website, saved by the web!


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 31, 2022)

I could not resit the sale and bought it. Full version could be installed normally, thank god. And as Pier said: the demo sounds are NOT what this synth can be. its georgeous and immediatly editable, I am just recording the first tracks in my compositions, BIG recommandation.

Why did I wait so long.... a wait...the price  But indeed it is 90€ at the moment, it is easily worth this much.


----------



## Sid Francis (Dec 31, 2022)

One thing though: you can change the gui size to your hearts delight but... Gui size is not remembered in Cubase? Any hint on this? In the manual he only describes how the size is changed. But I open and close a GUI very often and at the moment is shrinks back to "oh my"

Edit: even worse: it the bug that each time I open the gui the size is diminished by 1 and the window is cut :-( I have this behaviour with some other synth too, I think "Predator" was such a contender. VST3 version was unusable so you had to use VST2. Lets search Rapid VST 2....

Edit 2: wow...there is none :-(


----------



## Pier (Dec 31, 2022)

Sid Francis said:


> One thing though: you can change the gui size to your hearts delight but... Gui size is not remembered in Cubase?


Works fine here with the demo of 1.8.5.2 .

I set it to 210% and the setting is saved.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jan 1, 2023)

Okay, the explanation: Because I have a 4K monitor, windows automatically set the zoom to

"150% (recommended)"

When I set it to 100%, everything works fine, I have an overview over 176 Cubase tracks at one glance  but.. can´t read a thing :-(


----------



## KEM (Saturday at 7:23 PM)

Pier said:


> I've been playing with the demo and Rapid sounds great.
> 
> It has a futuristic _je ne sais quoi_ that I loved. Fantastic oscillators and effects.
> 
> ...



Does it’s oscillators sound as good as Dune 3 or Zebra?


----------



## Pier (Sunday at 8:35 AM)

KEM said:


> Does it’s oscillators sound as good as Dune 3 or Zebra?


Good is subjective but I do like them as much yeah.


----------



## KEM (Sunday at 10:05 AM)

Pier said:


> Good is subjective but I do like them as much yeah.



I’ll try it out then!


----------



## nordicguy (Sunday at 4:31 PM)

For the ones interested: Roadmap


----------



## MLaudio (Sunday at 7:31 PM)

KEM said:


> I’ll try it out then!


If you like Dune you will like Rapid im guessing. There is overlap with the workflow and 8 layer system. However, Rapid gives you more control with the granular system and dedicated LFOs, Sequencer / Arp and FX chains per layer. It's one of those synths that allows you to do whatever you want without feeling overwhelmed. 

Dune is still #1 for me out of all the big synths, but Rapid is another favorite (it has an excellent GUI and workflow). I do though personally think the OSC, filters and especially the unison sound better in Dune. I find Dune in general though hard to beat sound wise.


----------



## Teksonik (Monday at 10:56 AM)

I like DUNE 3's core sound better than Rapid's but of course Rapid is a deeper synth in many ways. 

I think owning both makes perfect sense. Kind of like owning both a screwdriver and a hammer. They both have their uses when building a track.


----------

